# No Genie sound



## av8orjb (Jan 3, 2008)

I recently had the Genie R44 installed with two clients. I also have an HR21 with whole home MRV. After everything was installed, everything worked great, but now I have a major sound issue. I don't get any sound when viewing anything recorded on the Genie and watching through the HR21. I get sound through the clients and the Genie server for recorded shows, just no sound on the HR21. I do have normal sound on the HR21 for all localy recorded shows and live TV. I did search and couldn"t find any help.

I tried a hard reset of both the HR21 and the HR44 with no success.

Any Ideas?

Thanks

Av8orjb


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

I saw this reported elsewhere and recall is was a software issue on the HR2x.

What software is on the HR21?
Press and hold INFO and it show up on screen.


----------

